# INTJs!!! What makes an ENFP so mysterious to you?



## Azullade (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello, hello! Yeah, so I keep reading about how INTJs find an ENFP to be some sort of puzzle and I'm just wondering in what ways, exactly? I always feel like I'm pretty much an open book. (Sorry to disappoint!)

Anyway, if you could let me know what it is that intrigues you so about the ENFP, that would be most delightful!

Thank you and btw: I love you people!!


----------



## orni (Sep 19, 2012)

Because they post a non-poll question in the polls section of a forum


----------



## Azullade (Feb 18, 2013)

Hahaha I couldn't figure out how to do it on a regular forum!! Don't judge me.. I'm still new here :blushed:

On a side note, how do you post in a community forum? Or type-specific? I kept looking for "CREATE NEW" or whatever button, but it was all in vainnnnn.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

orni said:


> Because they post a non-poll question in the polls section of a forum


lols.


----------



## Panzer (Mar 4, 2013)

> On a side note, how do you post in a community forum? Or type-specific? I kept looking for "CREATE NEW" or whatever button, but it was all in vainnnnn.


Scroll all the way down in the desired subforum and look for this button









Click on the picture to enlarge it.


----------

